# laco augsburg



## bryan23

hi guys,

I am new here and I am waiting for my laco augsburg (laco 21 movement miyota 821a), should be arriving tomorrow via fedex.
anyone own the augsburg and have any negative experience with it?
i've not seen many review on the augsburg though


----------



## StufflerMike

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/imp...ered-augsburg-2241241.html?highlight=Augsburg

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-you-crazy-3200874.html?highlight=Augsburg

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/my-laco-augsburg-review-2051738.html?highlight=Augsburg

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/new-laco-augsburg-owner-942200.html?highlight=Augsburg


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

stuffler said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/imp...ered-augsburg-2241241.html?highlight=Augsburg
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-you-crazy-3200874.html?highlight=Augsburg
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/my-laco-augsburg-review-2051738.html?highlight=Augsburg
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/new-laco-augsburg-owner-942200.html?highlight=Augsburg


Thank you Mike for this fast answer! And Bryan23, new reviews are always welcome if you receive your watch ;-)


----------



## bryan23

okay, i've received the watch today afternoon, here are some short review and images..







requested a calf brown strap upon shipping, they did it but the colour isn't the same as shown in their website. It is more dark.
watch came in good condition with no scratches, of cos the front and back glass had a layer of plastic protection. 
the box is as long as the watch, kinda unique. (i've not seen a watch box like this long)







crown was good, tried manual winding it with no problem. set the time and got reminded this movement has no hacking seconds.
like the dial with"made in germany", all markers are align correctly
hour and minute needle are fine..







the automatic laco 21 movement (miyota 821a)
heard reviews about it being loud, i had no problem with it
unless you shake your wrist hard and put it to your ear, else you won't hear a sound







wrist shot
yes i have small wrist (6") asian hand and small bone for me
no it is not properly adjusted because the strap came too long for my small wrist, will go and punch holes tomorrow for this beauty







charged the lume for 10 seconds using my iphone 6s plus torchlight
lights off and ta da..lume is great, lazy to measure how long did the lume last but i guess it will last pretty long with the superluminova c3.

Overall: 7/10 (worth the money) 
delivery was very fast, ordered on tuesday and got it in thursday.
I will update a review as time goes with this beauty. I choose this over steinhart because I have small wrist, steinhart 44mm case and 14mm height, the augsburg 42m case and 13mm height
didn't mind the movement (miyota 821a) as I dun need a super accurate watch for whatever purpose
this augsburg will be my weekend watch
LACO customer service was great before I buy, Sarah answer every of my question. not sure about after sales service.
thank you LACO and fedex, for swift delivering such a fine watch to me in good condition.


----------



## bryan23

the calf leather strap brown as shown below.. not sure if it was change to what i have requested because the color is very dark..
https://shop.laco.de/en/Accessories/Pilot-strap3.html


----------



## Screwdriver

I have the same watch....and have had zero issues with it. It is a great watch!


----------



## bryan23

nice! i've been wearing the past two days and haven't got any problem. the lume is awesome. great looking leather too.


----------



## Screwdriver

bryan23 said:


> nice! i've been wearing the past two days and haven't got any problem. the lume is awesome. great looking leather too.


Yeah, it is a very high quality watch....In fact, I do not understand why people would by Fliegers from companies other than the original companies like Laco.

And yeah, the strap is great!


----------



## bryan23

Screwdriver said:


> Yeah, it is a very high quality watch....In fact, I do not understand why people would by Fliegers from companies other than the original companies like Laco.
> 
> And yeah, the strap is great!


yes, laco has proven themselves great. there is no stopping for me to get the second one from them! 
probably a type B or auto chronograph.


----------



## Dejadragon

No problems here. The only real issue is that it stops my other watches from getting wrist action!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub

One question, thinking of picking up the 42mm Augsburg. I can't tell from the pictures but are the hands blue or black in colour ?

And anyone knows what the lug to lug measurement is?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Matte black would be my description. L2L is about 50mm. One member measured 50,5 but I am not sure 50,5 is correct.


----------



## balzebub

stuffler said:


> Matte black would be my description. L2L is about 50mm. One member measured 50,5 but I am not sure 50,5 is correct.


Ah thanks for the reply, I guess only the more expensive Laco with Swiss movements have the heat blued hands.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

balzebub said:


> Ah thanks for the reply, I guess only the more expensive Laco with Swiss movements have the heat blued hands.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


That's correct. Our "original" pilot watches have the blued hands, the others like the "Augsburg" have only mat black hands filled with Superluminova.
You can see it here:








And like Mike already said lug to lug is 50 mm, not 50,5...


----------



## LilCm101

Love my Augsburg! It was my first automatic watch and I wore it for 2 years everyday. I ended up changing out the strap for a Di Modell pilot style riveted strap and it looks great! I probably wear it 70% of the time over my other two watches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

LilCm101 said:


> Love my Augsburg! It was my first automatic watch and I wore it for 2 years everyday. I ended up changing out the strap for a Di Modell pilot style riveted strap and it looks great! I probably wear it 70% of the time over my other two watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a lovely group of watches. 
After about 2-3 months thinking about it, I've basically got my heart set on the same Laco. But I've got one question, the dial indices seem to have a greenish tinge. Depending on which photo you look at the intensity varies. Is it white with slight greenish tinge; or basically green?
It makes a difference, I'm not sure if I would like it too green.


----------



## LilCm101

catsteeth said:


> That's a lovely group of watches.
> After about 2-3 months thinking about it, I've basically got my heart set on the same Laco. But I've got one question, the dial indices seem to have a greenish tinge. Depending on which photo you look at the intensity varies. Is it white with slight greenish tinge; or basically green?
> It makes a difference, I'm not sure if I would like it too green.


Thanks! All three serve their purpose. I always find myself wearing the laco though since it's so familiar. The indices are white, but the lume is green, so the white has a green tinge especially after being in bright light for a while. It is a great dial though and the colors are very complimentary.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

You can see some pictures in our online shop here: https://shop.laco.de/en/product/Augsburg-.html?info=79
Think the third picture (the mood one) shows the color of the indices very good - indeed they have a green tinge.
But this is very harmonious to the black without appearing pushy...


----------



## R2rs

Watch looks awesome and lume is astonishing! Congrats!


----------



## ddavidsonmd

That watch does look great. They make high quality watches

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Ordered mine on Monday. They had non in stock, so are knocking one up at the factory. They've said a week, they sent me an email very promptly, so hopefully that will be by next monday.
Been thinking about this for about 3 months, which is about standard for me, so I'm really looking forward to it. 
I'm not keen on 'fat' straps, anything over 3mm is too much strap, and takes away from the watch. Ill have to make that call when I get it.


----------



## StufflerMike

Pics on arrival are obligatory


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

catsteeth said:


> Ordered mine on Monday. They had non in stock, so are knocking one up at the factory. They've said a week, they sent me an email very promptly, so hopefully that will be by next monday.
> Been thinking about this for about 3 months, which is about standard for me, so I'm really looking forward to it.
> I'm not keen on 'fat' straps, anything over 3mm is too much strap, and takes away from the watch. Ill have to make that call when I get it.


Did you order a normal "Augsburg" in our online shop? I'm wondering because this watch should be always on stock ;-)


----------



## catsteeth

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Did you order a normal "Augsburg" in our online shop? I'm wondering because this watch should be always on stock ;-)


Through "Page and Cooper" UK. I'm under the impression they're ADs' for your watches. Is this not right?

Sent from my X98 Plus(A5C8) using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

stuffler said:


> Pics on arrival are obligatory


Of course!

Sent from my X98 Plus(A5C8) using Tapatalk


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

catsteeth said:


> Through "Page and Cooper" UK. I'm under the impression they're ADs' for your watches. Is this not right?
> 
> Sent from my X98 Plus(A5C8) using Tapatalk


Ok now it's clear - Page and Cooper is our distributor for the UK, so no need to worry, you will get your new watch soon ;-)


----------



## catsteeth

The Laco Augsburg turned up on Friday, which was pretty good as I only ordered it Monday.
I'm very happy with it, I liked it straight away. I was a little worried that I wouldn't like the greenish tinge to the numerals, but actually it suits it perfectly. Much better than plain white.
The straps look okay, I don't like thick straps, but as the watch is quite straight sided they do suit. So I'll make my mind up about that after I've worn it for a bit.
I'm going to wear it for a while and then give a more detailed review, as there are a couple of things that need to be pointed out. But I'll leave that for later.


----------



## LilCm101

Nice! The color on the strap is a lot lighter than the one I have. Looks great though! If you want a slightly thinner strap and a darker color, check out the Di Modell leather straps.


----------



## Javier Superwatches

NIce wacth!


----------



## jimf

I have an Augsburg I have owned for 2 years. No problem with it at all. I really like it.


----------



## Maddog1970

Mine says hi.....beautiful watch:









Use caution, as it was this watch that started me on my pilot bender!

looking at a Munster or Saarbruchen next......


----------

